# Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?



## Jackass!!!! (24. Dezember 2013)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor kurzem erst den Alpenföhn K2 für meinen FX 8350 gekauft.
Bin eigentlich zufrieden. CPU läuft auf 4,4GHZ

Nun hat mein Kumpel sich eine Kraken Kompaktwasserkühlung gekauft.
Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Würde eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mehr Kühlleistung erbringen als mein K2
Oder lohnt sich der Tausch eher nicht?
Abgesehen von der Lautstärke
Interessiert währe ich schon


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Dafür einmal bitte in das richtige unter forum gehen 

Geschlossene Wasserkühlungen


----------



## facehugger (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Kompaktwasserkühlungen bringen meist nicht großartig mehr Kühlleistung wie ein guter Luftkühler und recht aufdringlich sind sie zudem auch noch, weil a: die Pumpe Geräusche macht und b: keine besonders leisen Lüfter "ab Werk" verbaut werden. Daher würde ich in dem Fall beim K2 bleiben

Gruß


----------



## Stox (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Wenn man zu wenig Platz im Gehäuse hat, ist so 'ne Kompakt-WaKü sicher ne Option. Ansonsten würde ich den Lüftkühler vorziehen.


----------



## sonic1monkey (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

finde Kompakt WaKü gut,
für die Cpu habe ich schon eine und nächstes Jahr folgt Grafikkarte+ Kompakt WaKü

Eine WaKü ist immer besser als Luft auch wenn die kosten / nutzenrechnung nicht aufgeht.

An der Kompakt Wakü finde ich gut das die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse transportiert wird und so nix anderes mit aufheizt.
Radiator ist von innen an die Gehäusewand dran wo eigendlich ein normaler Gehäuselüfter ist.

Das teil ist super leise (Corsair H80) bzw. ich lasse das teil nur mit 1/3 Leistung laufen,
im idl habe ich 40°C und beim BF4 spielen gehts auf max. 60°C hoch ( i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz)

Gibt ja viele Kompakt Waküs und auch genung tests dazu

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...hlung/27453-corsair-h110-im-test.html?start=7

Das ist ein Intel Xenon mit 8x3,6Ghz @1,25 und Lüfter auf Low gestellt  ( mehr hitze geht nicht ^^ )


----------



## Icedaft (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Gleiche Kühlleistung wie der Phanteks, der Silver Arrow und der Noctua, aber Kompakt-Waküs sind ganz klar besser ....wenn man taub ist.


----------



## cozma (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*



sonic1monkey schrieb:


> An der Kompakt Wakü finde ich gut das die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse transportiert wird und so nix anderes mit aufheizt.
> Radiator ist von innen an die Gehäusewand dran wo eigendlich ein normaler Gehäuselüfter ist.


 
Die Aussage stimmt so nur bedingt, Corsair empfiehlt zum Beispiel bei seinen Modelle, diese einblasend zu montieren um eine optimale
Kühlleistung zu erreichen. Dies kann ich aus Erfahrung bestätigen, hatte früher ne H80 (welche ganz und gar nicht leise ist) einblasend
und ausblasend getestet und Temperaturunterschiede von 5 und mehr Grad gemessen. Auch das eine Wasserkühlung immer besser ist
als ein Luftkühler ist nicht ganz richtig, richtig ist das ab 240er Radis diese sich von den Luftkühlern meist knapp absetzen können.
Derzeit habe ich eine H110 verbaut, diese kann ich auch empfehlen wenn der Platz im Gehäuse vorhanden ist, durch den relativ dünnen
Radi reichen Problemlos Lüfterdrehzahlen unter 1000U/min um meinen FX8350@4,7Ghz unter Prime95 bei 1,45 Vcore bei max. 52° zu halten.
Die H80 hat da laut gebrüllt mit 2300 U/min und konnte such die Temps nicht unter 58°C halten.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Und wenn man dann Kühlleistung, Lautstärke und Preis dann mal zusammen nimmt, dann sieht es für die Kopakt-Wakü nicht mehr so dolle aus. Die H110 kostet über 100€ und kann nichts wirklich besser, was ein guter Luftkühler nicht auch zu tun vermag. Ist ultimative Kühlleistung gefragt, dann muss man für eine echte Wasserkühlung schon etwas mehr hinblättern als für so eine Gehhilfe.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Also lohnt es sicher eher nicht und ich kann auch den K2 behalten?
Der K2 ist ja schon recht gross


----------



## Icedaft (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Der beste Luftkühler mithin fürs Geld.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

umstieg von einem high-end luftkühler auf eine kompaktwakü lohnt eigendlich nie. 
der einzig sinnvolle bereicht für die kompakten wurde oben schon genannt: gehäuse, die wegen geringer breite keinen platz für große kühler haben. einen 120er lüfterplatz dagegen hat inzwischen eigendlich jedes moderne case.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: [verschoben] Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Ich habe das Gefühl das meine ATI 7990 zu heiss wird wenn man mal einige Stunden spielt. 
Hatte da schon mal Artefakte im Bild. Passiert eben ab und an wenn man zu lange spielt.
Mein Ansatz währe das der K2 die Karte zu sehr verdeckt. Und die Karte die Wärme nach oben nicht richtig abführen kann.
Bei der Wakü währe da mehr Platz vorhanden. 
Oder denke ich da jetzt falsch.? Der Venti oberhalb des Gehäuses ist jedefalls knallheiss.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: [verschoben] Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Wenn es passt, würde ich den Peter II oder den MK-26 auf die Karte packen. Wenn Du die den Luftauslass mit einem Singleradiator zubaust hast Du auch nichts gewonnen.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [verschoben] Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*



> Wenn es passt, würde ich den Peter II oder den MK-26 auf die Karte  packen. Wenn Du die den Luftauslass mit einem Singleradiator zubaust  hast Du auch nichts gewonnen.


das will ich sehen den die HD 7990 hat 2 gpus 

zeig mal ein richtiges bild vom innenraum.


----------



## Icedaft (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [verschoben] Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> das will ich sehen den die HD 7990 hat 2 gpus
> 
> zeig mal ein richtiges bild vom innenraum.


 
 ...natürlich hast Du recht, mit ein bischen Nachdenken hätte man es merken sollen...  Da war wohl eher der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken...


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [verschoben] Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Kann aus eigener Erfahrung aber sagen, ob da ein Kühler über der GPU hängt oder eine H80 an der Rückseite verbaut ist nimmt sich fast nichts. Der Vorteil geht sogar in Richtung herkömmlicher CPU-Kühler da du damit mehr/besseren Airflow im Bereich über den Grafikkarten hast. Also der Bereich über der GPU ist mit ner H80 nahezu unbelüftet, wodurch du dort wieder einen Lüfter anbringen werden musst, damit nicht alles abkocht. (Spawa's) Somit hättest du im Grunde nichts gewonnen. 

Hab mit meiner H100 und damaligen 580GTX viel versucht. Am effektivsten war bei mir aber auf einen Luftkühler zurückzugehen, da ich sonst einen "toten" Bereich über der GPU (im Bereich des CPU-Sockels) hatte. Ich denke wenn du das so anstellst wie du beschreibst, stehst du bald vor derselben Erkenntnis.

Hast du mal mit dem Lüfter im Seitenteil experimentiert? Möglicherweise bringt der ausblasend angebracht mehr als einblasend.
Ansonsten sehe ich da nur eine Wasserkühlung für die GPU als Lösung. 

Die Temperaturen bei vielen Tests der H80 (im eingebauten Zustand) sind im Grunde falsch, da dort der Radi mit frischer Außenluft, alle anderen Kühler aber mit der Innenluft vom Gehäuse kühlen. So kommt der Temperaturvorsprung der KoWaKü zustande, kühlen diese nämlich auch mit der Innenluft bricht die Kühlleistung extrem stark ein.

Frischluft hat eben auch immer das Problem mit dem Staub und der feine Radi der H80/H100 ist Ruckzuck zu mit Staub, viel Spaß beim reinigen. Finger davon lassen.

So wie momentan verbaut ist es an sich optimal, dein CPU Kühler behindert den Abtransport der warmen Luft nicht, er unterstützt den Abtransport sogar. Die Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler und der hintere Gehäuselüfter saugen ja praktisch direkt über der GPU ab. Aber mehr Details zum Gehäuse wären hilfreich für ne Lösung.

Ich denke einfach mit der 7990 bewegt man sich automatisch am Limit von Luftühlung, da drumherum Anpassungen zu machen ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. An der 7990 müsste man ansetzen mit anderer Kühlung, nicht dem CPU.

Bei Fragen, fragen!   

MFG


----------



## Jackass!!!! (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [verschoben] Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Hey Shorty.
Ja ich gebe zu das hört sich einleuchtend an. Das mit dem Seitenlüfter rausblasend, die Idee hatte ich heute nacht  auch schon.
Könnte eine Option sein. Ja mit der Wakü auf der Karte... 
Klar währe die optimale Lösung. Ich möchte aber eigentlich nicht die Garantie verlieren. Würde mich auch nicht an den Umbau trauen.
Gibts Firmen die sowas machen?
Zum Gehäuse, ist ein CollerMaster HafX.
Ich habe oben schon extra einen 2ten Lüfter eingebaut. Normal ist nur einer drin. Heiss wird aber nur der 2te der direkt über K2 und Gpu Sitzt. Quasi der den ich extra reingesetzt habe.
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/HAFX_ProuctHighlight_r2_0607.jpg

Bessere Bilder mach ich noch


----------



## Jackass!!!! (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [verschoben] Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Muss innen mal a bisserl staubwedeln


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [verschoben] Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Okey^^

Also klar ist, deine CPU-Kühler und GPU-Kühler sind außer durch eine richtige Wasserkühlung kaum zu steigern.

Bleiben also nur die gelegentlichen Artefakte, dazu am besten im GPU Bereich mal umsehen. Mit Ati/AMD Erfahrungen kann ich nicht dienen.

Vielleicht zuviel Takt, zu wenig Spannung oder was ganz anderes. 

Auch wenn das nun völlig OT wird, welches Netzteil verwendest du?


----------



## Jackass!!!! (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Würde es den was bringen wenn man die Lüfter switched? Quasi Seite luft raus?
Bye the Way: Thermaltake Toughpower 850w


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Probier doch mal, zur Not schickste mir einfach alles per Post und ich teste hier.


----------



## JPW (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Vielleicht doofe Frage, aber sind alle Lüfter richtig rum? 
Ich habe den Fehler selber mal gemacht, sodass das Gehäuse oben sehr heiß wird.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder reicht doch der Alpenföhn K2?*

Zu meinem Leidwesen muss ich sagen, dass ich mir gerade mal näher mein Gehäuse betrachtet habe. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das mein 230er front Lüfter gar nicht lief.
Muss den wohl irgendwann mal beim werkeln vergessen haben wieder anzustecken
Kann wohl dazu beigetragen haben das der Airflow nicht besonders war
Wie lange das war kann ich auch nicht sagen. Man kann die Beleuchtung per Knopf aussachalten, deshalb ists mir garnicht aufgefallen
Werde aber trotzdem die Lüfter mal gegen BitFenix Pros tauschen. Die sind noch etwas effektiver als meine Coolermasters.


----------

